
Google’s Area 120 launches Byteboard to improve technical interviews - sandGorgon
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/17/googles-area-120-launches-byteboard-to-improve-technical-interviews/
======
rvz
Already launched in 2019.

> July 17, 2019

I commented about this a year ago and I even said it could replace Hire [0]
(So far for engineers at least via the Byteboard Talent Directory) [1] But
they're mainly still focused on competing with pre-onsite technical interview
solutions and integrating with existing ATS software rather than being an
actual ATS.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815293)

[1] [https://byteboard.dev/directory](https://byteboard.dev/directory)

